# gravabilidad



## Carisma

Mais uma, galera!
 
gravabilidad de la renta generada en el exterior
 
Achei gravabilidade, porém não tenho certeza absoluta se o termo é bem aplicado?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> Mais uma, galera!
> 
> gravabilidad de la renta generada en el exterior
> 
> Achei gravabilidade, porém não tenho certeza absoluta se o termo é bem aplicado?


Com certeza, não é. Entendo "gravabilidad" como cobrar um imposto a essa renda do exterior. Mas não consigo imaginar um têrmo em português, embora exista "gravar" com esse mesmo sentido.


----------



## Carisma

pois é, tá difícil a coisa! Talvez alguém possa nos ajudar!! Obrigada!!!


----------



## Mangato

Embora se entenda, nunca ouvi  em espanhol _*gravabilidad*._ Nem por isso a fazenda vai dejar de receber_._ Cá o Fisco fala de _*fiscalidad *de las rentas generadas en el exterior._ Não sei se isso ajuda a achar equivalência.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Carisma

Nossa, essa tá difícil!! Vamos ver se mais alguém pode nos ajudar!!! Obrigada, Mangato!!


----------



## okporip

Carisma said:


> Mais uma, galera!
> 
> gravabilidad de la renta generada en el exterior
> 
> Achei gravabilidade, porém não tenho certeza absoluta se o termo é bem aplicado?



Partindo do pressuposto de que _renta _(ou_ ingreso_)_ gravable _equivale a _'renda tributável'_ [atenção: não domino tecnicamente esses assuntos e não sei se de fato equivale], chego à palavra 'tributabilidade' (que se encontra por aí, na internet).


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> Partindo do pressuposto de que _renta _(ou_ ingreso_)_ gravable _equivale a _'renda tributável'_ [atenção: não domino tecnicamente esses assuntos e não sei se de fato equivale], chego à palavra 'tributabilidade' (que se encontra por aí, na internet).


 
La fiscalidad es un concepto más amplio que la tributabilidad. La primera es el conjunto de normas que definen la contribución al Fisco y la segunda sencillamente el pago de impuestos.

Ejemplo.  _La *fiscalidad* de los planes de pensiones es aparentemente favorable. Por una parte exime de tributos a las cantidades aportadas y por otra reduce la base imponible. _ _El problema surje al recuperar las inversiones capitalizadas, sometidas a una *tributabilidad* abusiva_


----------



## Carisma

Nossa senhora, pessoal!! Agora sim que tou atrapalhada!! Mas, acho que pode aplicar: tributabilidade, né?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> Nossa senhora, pessoal!! Agora sim que tou atrapalhada!! Mas, acho que pode aplicar: tributabilidade, né?


Boa solução. Eu acho que pode, sim.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigadaaa!!!


----------



## Carfer

Admito que se possa usar '_tributabilidade_', na medida até em que estamos a falar duma qualidade do rendimento, a susceptibilidade de ser objecto dum tributo.
Creio, não obstante, que outro palavrão, '_imponibilidade', _com o mesmo sentido mas com a raiz em '_imposto', _é mais frequente. Encontrei-a inclusive em textos brasileiros (por todos http://www.datavenia.net/artigos/Direito_Tributario/marcilio.html :_'Segundo o princípio da territorialidade, a imponibilidade dependerá tão-só da localização territorial da fonte geradora da renda._').

Desde que dei por ele, este tópico não deixou ainda de me criar uma sensação de desconforto. É que me parece que tive uma '_branca',_ tanto mais irritante quanto este é um domínio com o qual tive bastantes contactos e a palavra exacta, que parece estar na ponta da língua, não me surge. Aliviou quando me ocorreu '_imponibilidade'_, mas ainda não desapareceu. Voltarei se a 'bendita' vier à tona.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Creio, não obstante, que outro palavrão, '_imponibilidade', _com o mesmo sentido mas com a raiz em '_imposto', _é mais frequente. Encontrei-a inclusive em textos brasileiros (por todos http://www.datavenia.net/artigos/Direito_Tributario/marcilio.html :_'Segundo o princípio da territorialidade, a imponibilidade dependerá tão-só da localização territorial da fonte geradora da renda._').
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carfer, tinha que estar no _DATA VENIA_, não é mesmo?
Click to expand...


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> La fiscalidad es un concepto más amplio que la tributabilidad. La primera es el conjunto de normas que definen la contribución al Fisco y la segunda sencillamente el pago de impuestos.



Bien. Pero hace falta saber cómo _gravabilidad_ se relaciona con ambos conceptos.


----------



## Mangato

Aquí nuestro amado fisco la denomina renta imponible, por lo que el concepto de imponibilidad me parece correcto, aunque no recuerdo oir esta palabra


----------

